# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > حرفه ای: مشکل با Delphi 2010

## iman_Delphi

سلام من از نسخه 2010 دلفی(14) استفاده می کنم. زمانی که می خوام خط به خط دیباگ کنم عملیات یک خط جلوتر انجام میشه اما IDE به من خط بالایی را نشون میده ؟

قبلا" این مشکل رو نداشتم. تازه این اتفاق افتاده. کسی میدونه علتش چی هست ؟

----------

